# Breakdancing Seal



## Daniel (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-JRLcPUOqk


----------



## NicNak (Jan 12, 2009)

ahh, that is so cute!  I would love to meet a seal.  They are so neat!

Thanks Daniel


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 12, 2009)

Love it - a bit of nostalgia here for me too (not dancing with a seal, Michael Jackson!  )


----------



## amastie (Jan 13, 2009)

That's a fantastic video Daniel.
Thanks for  putting us onto it


----------



## Daniel (Jan 13, 2009)

Another one:

YouTube - Breakdancing seal!


----------

